# Miniature 1DX2 usb stick - for those who have everything else.



## GuyF (May 21, 2016)

Go to 6:40 on the video and tell me you don't want one!

Any idea where to get them?

http://tv.digitalrev.com/v/2TnnR2Njj70/PLYF2uMtYcs-kOuD08pulHoRB8UPVsPBkQ


----------



## Click (May 21, 2016)

I want one !!!


----------



## zim (May 21, 2016)

Me too!

Come on CR Guy, I feel a competition coming on!!!! ;D


----------



## lion rock (May 22, 2016)

definitely made in HK ;D ;D ;D. most certainly grey market  :'( 8). 
If the price is right, my GAS itches. What lens to pair it with?
What camera bag to get for it? So many questions!
-r


----------



## TeT (May 22, 2016)

What is the (G) for?


----------



## expatinasia (May 22, 2016)

I have two 1DX Mark I (one) USB sticks. 

From memory one comes with the camera and the other I do not recall.

Never used them. Also have two 1DX canvas bags too.

Why do you want one? I have never used either of the USB sticks


----------



## GuyF (May 22, 2016)

TeT said:


> What is the (G) for?



Means it has GPS - I think some parts of the world won't allow their citizens to know where they are(!) and so GPS is disabled for some markets.


----------



## GuyF (May 22, 2016)

expatinasia said:


> Why do you want one? I have never used either of the USB sticks



It just looks neat, that's all. (Plus I'm good at buying crap I don't need and letting it gather dust.)


----------



## TheJock (May 22, 2016)

Here you go, 1dx + 16-35L 8)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-1DX-16-35-Lens-4GB-USB-Flash-Memory-RARE-LIMITED-FIGURE-/252394373557?hash=item3ac3e081b5:g:G3cAAOSwwbdWLP5b


----------



## GuyF (May 22, 2016)

Stewart K said:


> Here you go, 1dx + 16-35L 8)



Pfff, the 1DX is, like, so last week. Stop living in the past!


----------



## TheJock (May 22, 2016)

LOL, I'll get my coat :-[

I'd imagine the mark 2 variants will appear soon enough on Ebay.


----------

